# Warfarin INR Blood Tests



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

I've recently started long term use of Warfarin and entered the regime of weekly blood tests. I've been told by one of the nurses that she believes it is possible to pay to have an INR blood test done in France.

Has anyone any experience of this, or knows how it works?

Malcolm


----------



## grizzlyj (Oct 14, 2008)

Hiya

You know you can buy a machine to test yourself at home? One pin prick required. I think theres a change over period from your GP testing to just you to make sure you're doing it right, and I don't think its cheap, but maybe less hassle? Ask your Doc?


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

About £300.00 I think. If the only alternative was a hour+ wait amongst the heaving masses at our local hospital every week I'd see about getting one, although I'm fortunate enough to have got on the rosta for a test by appointment at my local health centre. We're only going to France for a few days, and I can't see any long trips in the foreseeable future at the moment, so the possibility of the odd test in France would be useful.


Malcolm


----------



## blondel (Jun 12, 2005)

I found this with a google search - its from trip advisor so only a suggestion


Where can I go for INR blood test (taking Cuomodin/warfarin)

11 March 2012, 4:24
Destination Expert 
for Nice, French Riviera - Cote d'Azur, Antibes

You need to go to a laboratory ie Laboratoire d’analyses médicales, You just turn up and wait in line for most labwork

An INR is called a RIN (Rapport International Normalisé) in French - having a letter saying your dose of warfarin /Coumadin and need for testing and frequency or prescription with RIN written on it and frequency of testing in French would be easiest


----------



## stu7771 (Jul 22, 2011)

*warfarin*

pm sent malcolm

Sue


----------



## jarcadia (May 1, 2005)

I have been on warfarin for nearly 10 years, and it has'nt stopped us travelling. Italy and Spain have been the easiest countries so far, just go into a large branch of a pharmacy and they do it there and then with a CoaguChek machine, charge 5 to 10 euros. France is different, you have to go to a laboratoire d'analysis, most towns have one,ask at a pharmacy for the nearest. I was told I needed a prescription, fortunately I had an old one from UK with me, or else I would have had to find a doctor, so it would be useful for you to have a letter from your own clinic or doctor.

CoaguChek machines are useful, but you need your INR levels to settle a bit before you start using one, also the strips are expensive, not all surgeries will fund them now.


----------



## worzel (Apr 12, 2007)

*Warfarin in France*

I WAS ALSO BOTHERED ABOUT THIS BUT I FINE IT EASIER IN FRANCE THAN IN ENGLAND. YOU NEVER SEEM TO NEED AN APPOINTMENT AND THE RESULT CAN BE COLLECTED THE SAME DAY. IT USUALLY COST AROUND 14 EUR. I HAVE ALSO HAD NO PROBLEM IN GERMANY.

Mike's Wife.


----------



## Seeker (Dec 26, 2005)

I had one done in a Greek hospital once and it came out at over two times my normal score!

Since then I just try to get my dosage stabilised before travelling and have several times gone for 6 weeks without a test and with little change in my score on my return.

H


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

emjaiuk said:


> I've recently started long term use of Warfarin and entered the regime of weekly blood tests. I've been told by one of the nurses that she believes it is possible to pay to have an INR blood test done in France.
> 
> Has anyone any experience of this, or knows how it works?
> 
> Malcolm


I have sent you a PM

Motorhomer


----------

